# toolbox tank hinge



## Charl (Jul 12, 2022)

What's the best way to disassemble the hinge from this tank toolbox?  


  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2022)

If you are very careful, you can use a small punch or drift pin to tap the hinge pin out a little. Once you have it part way out, you can pull on it with a pair of pliers. I would lube it up first.


----------



## Charl (Jul 12, 2022)

catfish said:


> tap the hinge pin



ok, the ends are crimped so I'll have to carefully unbend it first to get to the pin.  Thanks for the assist, I appreciate it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 12, 2022)

Might reconsider the need to remove the door; perhaps any tweaking adjustments might be made in-place? 

Looks fairly good as-is, from a distance.


----------



## Gully (Jul 12, 2022)

I would think driving that pin back in might be a challenge.


----------



## Charl (Jul 12, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might reconsider the need to remove the door; perhaps any tweaking adjustments might be made in-place?
> 
> Looks fairly good as-is, from a distance.



this bike has like several layers of house paint on it, I'm going to repaint it


----------



## Charl (Jul 12, 2022)

Gully said:


> I would think driving that pin back in might be a challenge.



yes, I think so too but I'm going to try


----------



## Charl (Jul 16, 2022)

catfish said:


> If you are very careful, you can use a small punch or drift pin to tap the hinge pin out a little. Once you have it part way out, you can pull on it with a pair of pliers. I would lube it up first.



Update: I got the pin out! I used an awl to uncrimp the ends and a finishing nail to tap the pin and pulled it out with pliers.  Thanks again.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 16, 2022)

Would like to see some pictures please. I also have a tank door pin that requires removal. Beautiful prewar tank- but has the hinge grabbing+ now it has unrolled the metal preventing door from closing.


----------



## Charl (Jul 16, 2022)

buickmike said:


> Would like to see some pictures please.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2022)

Charl said:


> Update: I got the pin out! I used an awl to uncrimp the ends and a finishing nail to tap the pin and pulled it out with pliers.  Thanks again.



I'm glad it worked.


----------

